# I D this plant



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

These wild flowers are growing around the entire perimeter of my property approx 5 acres, and in the woods. Any ideas on what it is ? The bees seem to like them.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

Sam Fugate said:


> View attachment 3037
> View attachment 3038
> 
> 
> ...


I did some research and found as near as I can tell this is called Rosin weed. The bees seem to like it.


----------

